# PLUMBING TQ's for only $19.95



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

For all you DIY’ers

I just popped on to my favourite site in the whole wide world “Plumbing Zone 101”, and at the top of the list was a thread titled “please help slab leak”. Now because I can make a slab leak faster than anyone on this form, I’d thought I’d pay a visit and offer my expertise. What a freaking disappointment! It wasn’t someone wanting to know how to make it leak, it was a DIY’er trying to figure out where he went wrong. 
This put me to thinking:
I believe that with the advent of the computer and some of the great sites out there like this one, a person can actually surf the net for a period of time, hang a shingle out in some of our small town newspapers and pose as a plumber. That’s right. If your stuck on a job and have some unanswered questions, hit the keyboard when you get home and with any luck someone might walk you through your dilemma.
But guys, here’s the problem!!!!
My buddies in the trade, like some of the guys on here, hate impostors. They had to do there time and they believe everyone else should also. Rightfully so!!
They are crafty buggers and can spot an impostor a mile away. Why?? Because DIY’er ask dumb, stupid questions. Oh, you try alright, and some of you are quite crafty and almost slide one by the boys. But never fear! There will be one little slip up, can be something as stupid as a wrong terminology, and the boys will be on you stink on socks. Once in awhile we get a “please help slab leak guy” and it’s a no brainier for the boys. They gong these guys faster than your first piece.
Now I got a solution.
You send old Trout Lake here the paltry little sum $19.95 and I’ll send you your very own Plumbing TQ. That’s right. For less than the price of gallon of flux you get your very own Plumbing Tough Question’s book. With this book, I can almost guarantee you a free ride on sites like this one. Throw a couple of my TQ’s out there and the boys will never know your true agenda. Once you gain their confidence, the odd stupid question you have to ask to get you out of the jackpot your in, will go by un-noticed. The boys will be fooled by the odd tough one you throw their way and thing the dumb one you asked is because your having a bad hair day. They'll bite on the dumb one like a trout on a maggot. When you show back up at the homeowners the next day with a solution to the problem you created the day before, he’ll think your brilliant. Life will go on, the jobs will roll in, and the boys on this site will think your one of them. 
And to think…….all of this for only $19.95

DON’T HESITATE….SEND YOUR MONEY ORDER TODAY

trout


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

IM confused. What is this about again?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

I like it. I'm in.:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok but I want 15% of the profits.:thumbup:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

You need to work on your pitch it doesn't work for me. May I suggest billy mays


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

...........you can tell he's not a real plumber, nobody would buy flux by the gallon:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

para1 said:


> ...........you can tell he's not a real plumber, nobody would buy flux by the gallon:laughing::laughing:


ULLP... They wouldn't??? Guess I got figured out... :laughing:
Good one Para!

I dunno Trout Lake Your competing against my books...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude, I so want a flame thrower!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Para 1
Yes there is a god.......great line:laughing:
tl


----------

